# Klooster F, Germany - August 2012



## rectory-rat (Aug 28, 2012)

I found myself with a day to spare in Germany whilst on a family holiday. So, a little googling later, I found this interesting seeming building, nestled in the trees behind a quaint hilltop village. I can find out very little about it, and I've decided to keep the name to myself as there's still some bits worth nicking/chavving, and it seems to be the European way...

The majority of the space is taken up by incredibly small numbered rooms, which I can only assume to be bedrooms. And when I say small, I really do mean it. Although a lack of home comforts is a major part of the way of life of a nun. I don't know if the place was closed down after some scandal or other, or due to perfectly innocent reasons. However, I felt very uncomfortable in there. There was a residual fear I couldn't get rid of that left me shaking most of the time, hence the lack of quality photos  When I came across new gardening tools in the courtyard and building materials in the cellar I knew it was time to leave...

On with the pics...






































































































Thanks for looking in 

~RR


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 28, 2012)

Great photos,the stained glass is really superb.


----------



## shane.c (Aug 28, 2012)

Great pics thanks for posting,


----------



## cuboard (Aug 28, 2012)

Really liking the spiral staircase!! nice one


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 28, 2012)

blimey thats nice..whata great splore..love the stained glass windows..very nice report.


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 28, 2012)

Superb RR love the glass and that staircase is lovely too


----------



## night crawler (Aug 28, 2012)

A religious place as I see a confessional in the place and a chapel. Nice work though I can see it looks creepy there.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 28, 2012)

Brill report and pics love the stairs, guess thats where the naughty nuns go .


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 28, 2012)

*What an excellent find! Lovely staircase...*


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice find, that staircase is lush!


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Aug 29, 2012)

Love that staircase shot. The place doesn't look that old, does it? Or maybe the modern-style stained glass was added later.


----------



## rectory-rat (Aug 29, 2012)

Thaaaanks muchly for the feedback guys, much appreciated as always 



LairdOfLochaber said:


> Love that staircase shot. The place doesn't look that old, does it? Or maybe the modern-style stained glass was added later.



I believe the modern glass is a new addition to the older building 

~RR


----------



## Miss.Anthrope (Aug 29, 2012)

very interesting pictures,

the places looks really big,and really pretty! love the staircase,did you dare go all the way down?

what was the contraption in pic 6? 

Chelsey


----------



## rectory-rat (Aug 29, 2012)

farmer_chelsey said:


> very interesting pictures,
> 
> the places looks really big,and really pretty! love the staircase,did you dare go all the way down?
> 
> ...



Thanks 

Yeah, I did go all the way down eventually, torch in hand (well, strapped on head) ready to run from the ghosts of some nun or something, all I found was kitchens though 

And it's either lift pulling stuff or the equipment that tolls the bell, but I can't remember which now...

~RR


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 29, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 30, 2012)

That IS nice!


----------



## sonyes (Aug 30, 2012)

Very nice, some great pics there.


----------



## Stussy (Aug 30, 2012)

Thats the staircase I thought was from Brikwood, but this one is much bigger!!

Some building for exploring, thanks for sharing, awesome!


----------

